

Further explanation of how the Journalspace 'no backups' happened - nickb
http://journalspace.com/blog/

======
olefoo
I would be a lot more cautious about saying things that imply a former
employee (who can quite clearly be identified) committed criminal acts.

If that employee decides to go after the company for defamation, and the
company can't show that everything they said is backed up by the facts...

Let's just say that losing the company due to lack of backups is bad, getting
sued and losing other assets because you wanted to justify yourself on the
internet is worse.

